# A/C Condenser Replacement Questions



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm assuming the system has probably already evacuated itself.

The condensor is at the front; the radiator and intercooler are sandwiched together behind it. All 3 will need to come out, and it looks like on the Cruze, they will drop out the bottom rather than coming up through the hood.

Replace the receiver/dryer in the system as well. Then you need to pull a vacuum on the system and have it refilled (this part is probably best done by a shop - these variable displacement systems are somewhat tricky to fill).

Make sure they drain the compressor and replace the correct PAG oil into the system or it will burn up.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

You may want to contact GM..seems several people on here had theirs damaged by rocks...still under warranty and they had theirs replaced by dealership under warranty. Others said they filed an insurance claim and just had to pay their deductible.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

How can this not be covered by the bumper to bumper warranty?


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure, I contacted GM and they're giving me the run around saying its not their problem but I'm fighting them on it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

steve333 said:


> How can this not be covered by the bumper to bumper warranty?


The claim to get it out from under the warranty is that the warranty doesn't cover damage from collision. The issue here is GM changed the design of the Cruze to prevent just this damaage. It should be under warranty since there was a vehicle redesign to prevent this particular problem.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I talked to service writer at my dealer about this and he told me a couple of times GM has replaced condensers under warranty. I don't know the process or why they were approved while others were not. The basic argument should be that GM knows they messed up and that they install condenser shields in some Cruze models, therefore they should have known better.

I bought the $17 shield out of my pocket and had them put it on when they did the belly pan recall. They didn't charge me for the labor.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Spoke to GM today, they agreed to cover the repair as an "act of good will" which I know they did for another member here on the forum as well, this must be the non-committal way of saying "we know about the problem but don't want to admit it or it'll cost us even more money" lol either way happy they're going to cover the repair, it goes in tomorrow morning to get fixed.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## markcanderwich (Jan 31, 2013)

Still under warranty and they had theirs replaced by dealership under warranty. Others said they filed an insurance claim and just had to pay their deductible.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not another one no .


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not an easy job, just can't replace the old condenser, add a couple of ounces of PAG, draw a vacuum, than properly charge it. R-134a and PAG just doesn't like moisture, forms a sludge and an acid. Your system will not last very long. Typical statistics is maybe two weeks before the system is toast.

Compressor has to be removed and flushed with fresh PAG, rest of the system needs to be flushed, have special flushing chemicals for this, accumulator has to be replaced, then a charging system attached to the both the low and high side ports should be use to draw a deep vacuum, then inject the correct quantity of PAG and R-134a.

No dipstick on AC systems, only way to put the correct amount of oil in is to get rid of the old stuff and precisely measure in the new stuff. Same with the V-5 variable compressor, charging by pressures is very misleading, but can be done by a very skilled person. Therefore you need a charging station, not cheap.

Should also be 608 certified.


----------



## no ac cruze (Jun 19, 2013)

I just took my 2011 cruze in for an a/c problem and everything posted above was accurate. they quoted me $1154.50 to replace the a/c condenser. this should definitely be covered under warranty. I called Gm they said they will investigate but this is still complete bs. it seemed like the dealer knew right away what it was and he rehearsed it.." well you got a stone that poked a hole in it. do you drive on the highway a lot?" stupid ass what do you think the hwy is for.


----------



## Pipefitter-420 (Jun 15, 2015)

I just replaced the condenser in my 2011 Cruze. It is not hard to do. Hardest part is taking the front bumper off. There was a very nice YouTube video on how to take the bumper cover off. Take a few extra trim pieces off. Unbolt the hoses and undo a few clips and the condenser comes out the top. You do not need to remove the radiator nor do you need to remove the inter-cooler. I'm taking it to my buddies house tomorrow who has a vacuum pump and I'll fill it with r134. I have right around $100 in it now. I'm going to next make a screen cover for it so it don't get hit again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Look into TSB # PI0461b with your dealer.


----------



## Deej88 (Mar 31, 2021)

Pipefitter-420 said:


> I just replaced the condenser in my 2011 Cruze. It is not hard to do. Hardest part is taking the front bumper off. There was a very nice YouTube video on how to take the bumper cover off. Take a few extra trim pieces off. Unbolt the hoses and undo a few clips and the condenser comes out the top. You do not need to remove the radiator nor do you need to remove the inter-cooler. I'm taking it to my buddies house tomorrow who has a vacuum pump and I'll fill it with r134. I have right around $100 in it now. I'm going to next make a screen cover for it so it don't get hit again.


Can link the video here?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Deej88 said:


> Can link the video here?


He made that one and only post 7 years ago.


----------

